

'The Demise of Guys': How video games and porn are ruining a generation  - pwg
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/05/23/health/living-well/demise-of-guys/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

======
moocow01
I think its easier to shout "bollocks" about this than it is to consider that
there is probably truths as well as over-exaggerations in this article.

I do believe that the plethora of instant stimulations is having a major
impact on our cognitive processes. Some good, some bad. The bad I see is that
it seems that people have a much more difficult time quieting down their minds
or enjoying peace. If you watch people, there is a subtle but strong constant
desire for stimulation. In fact, its almost odd to see someone waiting for
anything without pulling out their smartphone and poking at it.

How this is impacting everyone on a macro level - not entirely sure but
hopefully were not on an unstoppable road to the idiocracy scenario.

~~~
srl
Get your pitchforks, everybody! He criticized the internet! (For the record:
at the time of writing, this comment is -1 or -2, judging by the color.)

I've become genuinely disturbed recently by how many people simply cannot stop
using their cellphones. You'll be talking to someone, and every 45 damn
seconds the thing is out to reply to someone else. This isn't one or two
people - this is maybe a third of all people I know.

"Bollocks" this article is, but there's no doubt in my mind that the
generations growing into universal electronics are developing different
(probably in a bad way) cognitive processes.

I've solved the problem for me by cutting myself off, as much as possible,
from the world of electronic communication. I avoid my cellphone (which is a
dumbphone, and will so remain), I don't use IM or IRC, and so on. (I can't
believe I'm writing this paragraph on HN, of all places. The shame! The
hypocrisy!) I now have the self-control to go without constant stimulation,
and to relax and let my mind wander. Most people I know, sad to say, do not. I
don't think it will turn out to be a good thing, and I think it's something we
should, in fact, be worried about.

~~~
Jare
Nah you're just addicted to meditation. :)

------
mindstab
Unbelievable alarmist crap we've been hearing forever. Is it even newsworthy
that CNN is pedaling this junk? Also kind of sexist. Girls can play video
games and watch porn too. Why are "guys" so special and only their demise news
worthy? This article could just as easily read "The demise of people".

Replace "Video games and porn" with X where X has been: Rap, D&D, Rock and
roll, premarital sex, alcohol, drink fountains, teenage necking (kissing),
dancing etc

~~~
zerostar07
Agree that the article is crap but at least regarding the internet porn part,
it has all the requirements to become destructively addictive. And all stats
show that men watch most porn so it's not unjustified sexism.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSF82AwSDiU>

~~~
cafard
Beer, cigarettes, and gambling have all the requirements to be destructively
addictive. Yet while I've known alcoholics, a couple of smoking-related
deaths, and one or two people who have hurt themselves financially by
gambling, the generations they are sampled from have lived longer and one the
whole more comfortably than the generations before them.

~~~
zerostar07
These are all regulated and continuously up for debate, because, in the end,
all addictions become a social/economical problem. Plus beer, cigarettes or
gambling certainly did not contribute to prolonging their lives. Porn is not
regulated in the west. I m not saying it should, but let's keep a watchful
eye.

------
narrator
If I may provide a better, though more cynical headline:

"How huge student loan debts, lack of good jobs, and high gasoline costs are
leading to the young impoverished formerly middle class to resort to filling
their free time with cheap entertainment, namely video games and porn."

------
disappointment
It is true that some games and most porn are produced with the intention of
exploiting additive behaviour. There is certainly an issue here. This article
sheds practically no light on that but instead takes a rambling, anecdote-
strewn approach that starts with a conclusion which it scarcely even bothers
to try and support.

There is no evidence given of an actual problem existing on a significant
scale in society. There is no mention of any other changes in society which
might also account for the supposed phenomenon. Addiction is viewed purely as
a cause and never a symptom of depression and social exclusion.

I would love to see a proper assessment of the impact of these industries on
society. I would love to see more recognition from the more reputable
producers in these industries that some unscrupulous companies gain
financially from having an addicted consumer base. And I would love to see
constructive and practical ideas for how to improve the social impact of these
industries in the future. I'm getting none of that here.

~~~
AznHisoka
I agree. OP offers a rant with no constructive solution or even asking helPful
questions. I actually agree somewhat that porn is a net negative

I view porn and to most addictions as symptoms. Society is not providing us
with what we need to feel fulfilled and meaningful. If we all had deep
relationships, a connection to our community and worthwhile goals to aim for I
doubt most addictions would occur

------
tomjen3
At least this article isn't written by a female -- those always concludes that
dudes are being overtaken females based on idiotic stats like how many people
graduate college with a degree (implying that all degrees are equal) and how
many finish high school, not taking into account that the high school
environment has essentially striped away any posibility to use ones hands.

But this article doesn't present anything new or even noteworthy. Instead it
is just more conjecture, more bullshit and nothing that take into account what
is really missing from guys life.

This article series on the art of manliness
([http://artofmanliness.com/2011/05/09/the-cure-for-the-
modern...](http://artofmanliness.com/2011/05/09/the-cure-for-the-modern-male-
malaise-the-5-switches-of-manliness/)) does a much better job at hinting at
the truth.

We don't go to video games just because they are fun -- we go to them to get a
challenge to over come and prove ourself.

We do this not because video games are stimulating, but because there isn't
much place in left in this society for doing and creating (computer
programming and especially start ups are the exception, but most people don't
live in the valley) things and because the traditional manly role of a
provider and protector is essentially gone and there isn't a new distinct one
that we can take on (if we are simply the same as the females, how do I prove
my manhood?).

~~~
EliRivers
"if we are simply the same as the females, how do I prove my manhood?"

Why do you feel the need to?

------
csallen
I've never seen so many specious generalizations in a single article.

------
AznHisoka
"No, don't watch porn! And don't you dare have lust towards girls in the start
of a relationship! And how dare you use a sex toy! Vent your stress
elsewhere... Thank you.. oh wait.. not video games either! Do something
constructive with it! What can you do? Don't ask me, I'm just here to tell
what you CAN'T do!"

~~~
dublinclontarf
Try an experiment, don't look at porn for 40days straight.

As sensationalist as this article may be (haven't read, not bothered) porn has
become one of our most loved.....vices(is that even the correct word?).

I would say that most men who currently view porn on the net (which is to say,
probably the majority) would not be able to stop viewing it for 40 days
straight. Does this not tell you something?

~~~
tomjen3
Why not look at porn for 40 days? Just to prove I am not addicted?

It is stupid/silly, like not eating meat for 40 days. Sure you can do it, but
why? I don't have any sins I need to atone for.

~~~
dublinclontarf
> It is stupid/silly, like not eating meat for 40 days. Sure you can do it,
> but why?

You say you can do it, but really, could you? No porn for 40 days, as an
exercise in self control. I think the majority of porn using men could not.
There is an entire subreddit(/r/nofap) dedicated to this one task, and if you
read you will see how difficult it really is.

------
dharbin
The real travesty is that those kids are still playing Nintendo 64

------
pancakes
What a horrible article. Technology has admittedly introduced new forms of
addictions, but they make the leap to "the demise and ruin of a generation"
based on... what, exactly? Starcraft guy in 2005, and Anders Brevik? And
apparently the N64, which was a disappointing console but not enough to ruin
men for life. Men like stimulation and sex (and stimulating sex). Not news;
not the demise of anything.

------
clarky07
How did this get any votes on Hacker News? Terribly written article with
ridiculous link bait for a headline. I used to play Call of Duty quite a bit,
and haven't gone on any mass murdering sprees recently. Oh wait, that guy is
CRAZY. His video game playing habits have nothing to do with it.

------
dyeje
I wonder who picked the picture for it and what their intentions were. I mean,
an N64 controller? Really? The language screams of bias. The severity and
implications of internet/porn/video game/etc addiction are certainly up for
discussion, but this article is pure troll bait.

------
drivebyacct2
I liked the part where they used generalizations based on people who are
arguably psychopathic to indicate an epidemic of addictive demise.

------
h84ru3a
I found this article to be completely non-stimulating.

